
Nickel-Zinc Rechargeable Batteries Make Their Debut - alexandros
http://www.fastcompany.com/blog/kit-eaton/technomix/nickel-zinc-rechargeable-batteries-good-single-use-ones
======
coryrc
The huge problem with Ni-Zn batteries is the active material actually flows
downward with gravity, until the anode and cathode eventually short out. I
believe this is termed "zinc migration". Many companies have claimed to solve
this problem (see Evercel) but were wrong.

This effect plus dendrite growth yields a very short cycle life, making Ni-Zn
unsuitable unless really cheap.

